#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Jadavpur University  2012 admissions,  cutoff, ranking, placements, fee - discussions

## nikii.ja

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior a Alumni of *Jadavpur  University, Faculty of Engg & Tech*, I am here to help you get all your queries for *Jadavpur University, Faculty of Engg & Tech 2012 admisssion*.

 Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1955

*Total campus area:* 58 Acres

*Ranking*: Amongst top 12 Colleges in India, One of the top Universities in  India.

*Mode of Admission* : AIEEE

*Fee structure for various courses:*
All UG Corses Tuition Fee : Rs. 2400/- Annually except IT Course Tuition Fee : Rs. 30,000/- Annually 

*Jadavpur University 2011 Pass out Batch Placement Stats*:

*Total offers made* : 650
*No. of students placed*: 97%
*Maximum  number of offers made by cognizant*

*Campus Facilities**:-* 

*Library Facilities :* The University library system comprises the Central Library, Salt lake Campus Library, 35 Departmental Libraries, and also the Libraries attached with Schools and Centres for studies. 

The University Central Library is housed in a three-storied building on the campus. Its shelf space and working space total 36,000 sq. ft.,(approx) and is being extended by new construction of Annex Building 5,500 sq. ft. (approx.). Seven reading rooms, carrels, and an alcove for bound volumes of journals provide sitting accommodation for 700 readers. There is a separate library on the Second Campus at Salt Lake. The space of the Salt Lake campus Library is 6,500sq. ft. (approx.).

*Dormitory*
There are 13 (4 for Girls and 9 for Boys) hostels with provision for accommodating over 1500 students. Accommodation in both Women’s hostel and Boys’ hostel falls much short of the demand and efforts are being made for extension of the existing buildings and construction of new buildings. 

Hostel Mess is conducted by the Students Mess Committee under the guidance of the Superintendent of the respective hostel. The Main Hostel complex is situated outside the campus. 

At the Main Hostel complex, the P.G. Hostels as well as at the Ladies’ Hostels there are private canteens supervised by the Students’ Committee. 

We have an exclusive hostel for Research Scholars. A few Research Scholars are accommodated in the Old P. G. and New P.G. Hostels.

*Process of Enrolment in Hostels* : 
If you need accommodation in a hostel, you are to collect a prescribed application form from the Information Office and submit it to the Off'ice of the Dean of Students duly filled in. At the time of admission in the hostel, you are to pay about RS. 1375/- in all, inclusive of Caution Deposit and Mess Advance.* Besides, you are to pay monthly* seat rent & electricity charges at the rate of RS. 15/- & Rs.10/- respectively (to be revised shortly). 

The payment for two major meals at the hostel varies from one hostel to another and you are to pay every mess bill according to the bill made by the Student’s Mess Committee. Hostel – boarders are to abide by the hostel rules framed from time to time. It may be noted that for non-payment of mess dues, seat rent or electricity charges, the boardership of the hostel may be cancelled. Two passport size photographs are to be submitted to the office of the Dean of Students at the time of hostel admission. Any application of a boarder to any officer must be forwarded through the Hostel Superintendent.

*Address*:

 Salt Lake City , Block-LB, Plot No. 8, Sector - III, Kolkata - 700098.


*Now its time for your queries*.........





  Similar Threads: NIT Krukshetra  2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee Discussions IIIT Amethi, 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee Discussions Mizoram University 2012 admissions  cut off, ranking, placements, fee -  Discussions Mewar University 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee -  Discussions Jodhpur National University 2012 admissions  cutoff, ranking Discussions

----------


## ishita

Hello... I got a rank of 15752, and a score of 348 in CS.. Can I apply in JU for non-gate criteria, or gate criteria? If yes, what's the procedure?

----------


## mind_fused

Hi,
my name is Manish Jha and I gave my GATE exam in 2012 with mechanical as my subject. I got 44.67 marks, 500 GATE score and 4170 rank....I wanted to know more about MTech program of Jadavpur University i.e. how are placements and stuff.  I am looking forward for Production Management as my first preference and Mechanical Engineering as my second preference. Could you please clarify my doubts regarding my chances in Jadavpur university based upon score and what are my future prospects after doing my M.Tech from there.I am very confused. Please Help

----------


## jaypee.payal

> Hello... I got a rank of 15752, and a score of 348 in CS.. Can I apply in JU for non-gate criteria, or gate criteria? If yes, what's the procedure?


What is your category

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

Hey this is discussion thread for Btech Admissions, the placements here are awesome , Please tell me about your category

----------


## AnujKhare

How is the Architecture department of Jadavpur,I got rank 2652 in WBJEE what are my options?

----------


## nitiarora

> How is the Architecture department of Jadavpur,I got rank 2652 in WBJEE what are my options?


Hey this is a thread for B Tech Admisisons

----------


## AnujKhare

Can I get any branches at JU or BESU at 2652 rank?

----------


## Trisha.IIITH

> Can I get any branches at JU or BESU at 2652 rank?


[MENTION=101287]AnujKhare[/MENTION] you can get Printing Engineering in the first round [MENTION=32730]jadav[/MENTION]pur University
@BESU it seems a bit difficult

you can also get Architecture in both of them

----------


## spsingh.smrt

At what rank in AIEEE is jadavpur university available for CS branch.

----------


## nikii.ja

> At what rank in AIEEE is jadavpur university available for CS branch.


you can get CS at a rank between 500 - 1000 I believe

----------


## Mohonraj

I am Mohanraj. Appearing in ISC this year. What is the cut-off rank of JEE / WBJEE for JU.?

----------


## mpk23231

resected sir,
i got 31 marks in GATE 2013 n my gate score is 222 as per new formula...I have qualified GATE 2013.I belongs to SC category...plz tell me where should i apply for M.tech? should i get NIT? my stream is biotechnology...Plz reply as soon as possible...

Thanking you..

----------


## eetkm

My rank is 5794(GEN) EE and Gate 2013 score is 427. I want to know what are my chances to get JU

----------


## rajanteotia008

Sir,
I got AIR 8274 in GATE2013(ECE) with sore 453 GEN category. Is there any chance to get Comm. system or VLSI/micro or signal processing in JU.plz help at the earliest

----------


## rajdeep pal

how is the placement record of IT, aerospace, mining and metallurgy engineering at besu? plz help ASAP.....

----------

